# Do NOT install KB891711.EXE on Win9x systems



## elaich (Jan 22, 2005)

Many people have had major problems with this "critical" update. Now it looks like Microsoft screwed up and Win9x doesn't need this patch at all!

http://tinyurl.com/5qv6j

"Got with a tech support guy fairly quickly (!) and he explained that the KB891711 patch was not required for WIN98, even though the Windows Update service called it a critical update. He had me uncheck it in the Startup list on msconfig, and also remove it from the registry: Run Regedit, export a registry file to the desktop as a backup, go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/Current Version/"


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks elaich, There has been much talk about KB891711 on this forum, Not to install it and if you have it, to delete it.
And to be told it is Not Critical or not needed, well what can one say!
Cheers..


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

This was kinda already mentioned here: http://forums.techguy.org/t338949.html


----------



## Tunial (Oct 21, 2004)

Does that "Do Not Install on Win9X" include Win98SE or just Win98? I have Win98SE and am still having doubts.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Best to read the thread posted by Cheeseball81 above,all will be explained..


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I didn't have any problems with '98 Gold, but that may be because this is a very old computer that has onboard sound and graphics (although I did disable it in startup very soon after I installed it).

Perhaps this is an example of when to obey the old general rule 'If in doubt, leave it out'?.


----------



## Tunial (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi, Thanks blues_harp28. I've read the entire thread as well as all the posts in the original thread. My OS is Windows98SE. Saying "Win98" isn't specific enough for me. ;-) Also, I'm not certain that the protection designed into the patch Kb891711 is functioning if it isn't running. I have unchecked it and it does not run at startup, but as yet I have not un-installed it. I still think Microsoft should clarify the whole subject of Kb891711 and re-issue the document and I'm still waiting for that.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Some clarification would be good, but I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i have it unchecked on the startup menu ,i haven't uninstalled it yet. i would have thought micrsoft would have sent out more info on what to do and a repair patch for it.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Their first suggestion regarding the patch was just to uncheck it from Startup.

I had received an e-mail from another Microsoft tech that if unchecking didn't work, the next step would be to remove it via Add/Remove Programs. 
But that was only suggested if the entry continually rechecked itself.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I used WinPatrol to disable KB891711. 
Boy MS did not like that either as I got BSOD, White DOS error boxes for this and that etc. 
But all seems to be better now.


----------

